# stowe, stratton. or mt. snow???



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Stratton will have the easier trails and probably the most coverage check they're website. Stowe never been to so can really say and Mt.Snow sucks, was there 3 weeks ago and it sucked than.


----------



## itch808 (Jan 12, 2009)

One neg about Stowe is their lift tickets are still priced as peak season. Spring tickets don't come into effect until Mon April 6 :dunno:


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd suggest Stratton. Most of their trails are wide and easy and they have fairly good conditions for now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

I know it's not part of the 3 you mentioned but what about Jay Peak? Been seeing some good things there, they still have plenty of snow, lift prices are good and the ski and stay deals are great. Spending Easter weekend there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmm... never considered jay peak. At this point, i don't know which one to go since i'm certain that any of them will be better than ones we have down here in eastern PA so i'll probably have a good time regardless of where i go. I just want to go where there's lots of green/very easy blue trails still open. Only mountain i've been on is camelback down in the poconos. can anyone compare their greens/blues to those up in vermont???

On that note, I've heard that Stowe's spruce peak blues are considered easier and milder blues as opposed to their mansfield side blues. Is this true? I'm just looking to cruise around and not be too challenged. 

Also heard that stratton's blues are mild compared to other blue trails in vermont. anyone?



snaplok said:


> I know it's not part of the 3 you mentioned but what about Jay Peak? Been seeing some good things there, they still have plenty of snow, lift prices are good and the ski and stay deals are great. Spending Easter weekend there. :thumbsup:


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

The greens in Stratton might be similar to Camelback but stratton is wider. You know that camelback is open tommorow with $10 lift tickets, I was thinking of going.:dunno:


----------



## itch808 (Jan 12, 2009)

I just called Stratton and the guy on the phone told me that 2-day lift tickets $99 and one day is $59 despite what their website says (they should really update their site!).

Stratton for me this weekend


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd go to Stowe or Stratton. Stratton is a little farther south/closer of a drive. Jay Peak is one helluva drive north. I'd check on their closing date, I know they recently announced it. That may influence your decision. Its all a lot different the the Pocs, but with the slushy conditions, it'll make for some good riding.


----------



## litebrite (Feb 8, 2008)

there's a special for stowe lift tix easter weekend valid apr 11-12.. $70 for 2 days! have to buy at least 3 days in advance tho.


----------



## itch808 (Jan 12, 2009)

If I didn't have an exam block I would be there in an instant.


----------

